# Cydectin - Can I?-- UPDATE!!!! LICE!!!! What to do??



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just wormed my two 5 month old babies a few days ago with cydectin. They still look light pink in the eyelids, and Wattle's coat looks a little rough. How soon can I give them cydectin again? Can I give red cell to babies? I have been fighting worms left and right this summer. :roll: It's been really hot and pretty wet down here, so it's not surprising lol - I can't wait for winter!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cydectin - Can I??*

Did you do a fecal before you wormed so you know that Cydectin is the wormer of choice for that particular worm? 
If so, and it was dosed correctly, then I wouldn't do it any sooner than 10-14 days. IMO Cydectin is a very strong wormer, and you don't want to give too much in a short amount of time.

Cydectin only kills certain worms. We switched to Cydectin in the spring but have used Quest plus in the past which is the same active ingredient in Cydectin <Moxidectin>.
We wormed everyone with Cydectin in early July.

Guess what?
We found what looked like tapeworm or round worm eggs on a buck kid about 3-4 weeks ago! Needless to say I was just beside myself. Because Cydectin doesn't kill those worms.
I honestly haven't had the extra $30 to get a fecal done, and talked to my neighbor who did do a fecal on their horse/goat and said they had a round worm load. Our animals share a fenceline, so I'm positive that's what we are dealing with, and I used Equimax. BUT forgot to do the follow up 10-14 days later! It's been about 3 weeks, but we got everyone again today with Ivermectin.

I totally understand your frustration with worms, it's been a huge deal for us especially this year. I tell ya I've been very paranoid about it  It's been a rough year, but we hold our head high and love our goats enough we'll fight the fight for them


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Cydectin - Can I??*

I've been really paranoid about any symptoms as I lost a doe this year. I think from either worms or cocci, but I'm really not sure what it was.  So I have been keeping a very close eye on all of the goats, and am now very worried as Wattles (the daughter of the doe I lost) has only pinkish eyelids and a rough coat. :/ Tequila one of my adult does is also looking pale and has a rough coat. I just wormed her day before yesterday, so hopefully that will clear her up. What other wormers are good? I have given Ivermectin before, but I'm not sure that it worked. I have never tried fenbendazole. Is it good? Also, I have a little doeling that I am raising for a friend. She was acting pretty ill a month ago, so I worked with her, gave her activated charcoal, Vit. B, probios, and wormed her. She is acting much better now, sucking down her bottle, and acting perky, but I checked her eyelids this morning, and they are WHITE with just a little pink rim. Could it be that she isn't wormy, and is just still recovering her color from when she was sick? Can I give a 3 month old red cell? Thanks!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cydectin - Can I??*

I wish I knew the answer to your question about the little doe your nursing back to health, I'm not sure how long it takes for the eye lid color to come back/how much red cell as I've never used it. I'm sure someone else can answer that question though 
Now, I do know some goats are just naturally paler than others. We have one doe it's hard to tell for sure because she is always a paler color than the others no matter what.
But if a goat has been ill and is still not 100%, I'd definitely be concerned.

If you can get a fecal done I really do encourage you to do one, that away you know what kind of worms if any, that you might be dealing with. I'd hate to see you spend $$ on wormer, then find out you really needed a different kind.

We typically always end up treating for strongyles, and that's why we switched to Cydectin, by our vets recommendation.
But, again, Cydectin doesn't treat round worm, which is what we are positive our goats have had, so we wormed with Ivermectin horse paste.

Fenbendazole is safeguard right? From everything I've read on here, and learned, it is basically only good for tapeworms. I myself am just not a fan of it. You have to give it for 3 days in a row and I believe that's no matter what kind you get - horses, goat or sheep, you have to do 3 doses, and then again in 10-14 days.
Equimax is Ivermectin and Prazequantel <spelling?>, and Prazequantel will kill tapeworm as well, so I just prefer using something like this if I suspect tapeworm.
Equimax is 3x the dose of a horse <100lb. goat is treated like 300lb. horse>, and it's one dose, then 10-14 days later a 2nd dose.

Find out if they have worms, and if so what kind of worms your dealing with, so you know what to use. 
I know fecals can be costly, but if you are truly not sure what to use, then they really are necessary.
I hope your girls get better, I totally understand, I've been so paranoid about our goats lately worrying about worms.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So this evening I was worming the doeling I am keeping for my friend, and decided to check Wattles' fur while I was in there. I held back some of her fur, and immediately saw two little brownish bugs sitting on her fur!!!  I'm actually really relieved to know what her problem is, and why the wormer didn't seem to be working. I couldn't see any mites on my adults, but noticed some bald spots on Daisy's ears. I may not have been able to see the lice as my adults are colorful, while Wattles is white. So now my question is, HOW DO I TREAT LICE?! Is it lice or mites?? I'm inclined towards lice, but I'm not positive. I am about to go and dust their stalls with DE. What else should I do?? Do you think this will fix the problems I've been having? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

That is probably lice, you don't see mites. Dust them good with sevin dust, flea powder, or spray them good with an animal bug spray. You will have to retreat when the nits hatch out. DE might work on the lice, but I am not positive how well/quickly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, sounds like the lice we've been dealing with on and off since last fall. I'd definitely dust everyone like Goober said, but I prefer the powder you put down in the chicken pens for lice, it has Permetherin in it, and it says on the front of the bottle at the top 'Permetherin' This stuff is really good I use it in the winter time.
This time of year I use Permetherin II, it comes in a little bottle, and a little goes a long way. I get a spray bottle and put a few drops in it, enough that when I shake it the water has a 'whitish' tint to it.
Then I spray them down really good. It kills on contact, but if I know a goat has lice then I treat about once a week for a few weeks just to make sure I catch any hatching eggs.

If you put down bedding, I'd spray it down or put powder in it as well.

Lice happen unfortunately.


----------

